# Tariq Abdul Wahad



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I can stomach Shawn Bradley- 7'6" alters shot, decent fade away jumper, even grabs some boards.
I can stomach Avery Johnson- Veteran point gaurd, has been to the dance and walked away with the prize.
I can stomach evan Eschmeyer- Decent back up center, can block some shots.
But what is Tariq getting paid 7 mil a year for? Even before he changed his name did he do anything to deserve this.is there any way we can unload this guy?
Ive never seen a towel boy witha better contract. He makes more than Steve Nash right now. Highway Robbery!!!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I seriously doubt any team out there right now wants him. Dallas will have to wait out there contract unless Super Cuban can find a way to throw him into a deal as a throw in.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

<b>"Throw him" </b> in with a deal is right! 

He makes MORE than Nash? Who is the totally NON-BIG- business oriented, incredibly naive (kindest adjective I could think of) GM who signed that ridiculous contract with Wahad?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Dan Issel:sour:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Some great ex players(dan was one)just don't know crap about money! Reminds me of Riley & MessWes Unseld thinking Juwan was a "franchise" player. I was so glad when Jordan said in no way was Juwan a "franchise" player - a good role player and nothing more!

Cuban will find a way to get out from under that mess. The guy isn't even a decent defender, though the media tries to say he is. You KNOW they don't watch the games!


----------

